# So I want to learn Bow Tuning



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

USA Archery Presents Educational Video Seminars on Tuning with Brady Ellison and Jesse Broadwater


Step into our pro shop with iconic archery legends Brady Ellison and Jesse Broadwater. They’ll take you through every single step of their processes to set up a bow, brand new out of the box, to tuning for tens on the tournament trail.




www.usarchery.org


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

emilykiny62 said:


> For those of you who do this, or have your own home setups, what books / tools would you recommend for bow / sight tuning? I presently shoot Recurve, but would also like to be able to tune compound.
> Ideally I'd like to advance to the point I can setup a bow, as well as fletch the proper arrows on my own.
> I would be open to all suggestions, as I would rather spend money on good tooling that doesn't have to be replaced, than buying better versions of the same thing over time.
> Thank you in advance.


On YouTube, watch all of the John Dudley videos.





__





School Of Nock - Nock On Archery







nockonarchery.com


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Jake Kaminski has many good YouTube videos for recurve and barebow.


----------



## wayoh22 (Mar 16, 2018)

+1 on the dudley videos


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

Read nuts and bolts posts


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Farcanal said:


> Read nuts and bolts posts


this is a really good read. Helped me...the Nock on vids are good too. Very informative


----------



## BrapAddict (May 8, 2020)

Farcanal said:


> Read nuts and bolts posts


Wow... I have spent the last day looking at his posts - very good!. I credit all of my Archery knowledge to date based off of Dudley's videos. The Nuts and Bolts Guide: The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery is loaded with info I will be reading for the next week! Thanks.


----------



## nbardall (Oct 2, 2017)

I recommend fallowing along with John Dudley online.


----------



## PAhunter927 (Dec 14, 2019)

I just got into archery and bow tuning last year and will echo what everyone else said about Nuts&Bolts and Dudley’s videos. This time last year I did not have a bow. Since then I have restrung and tuned 3 bows and built two sets of a dozen arrows. This site and YouTube probably accelerated my learning curve by a decade.


----------



## Pilotman25 (Mar 14, 2019)

Youtube, youtube and more youtube. I still dont know nearly what most guys here know and dont pretend to but I can restring, setup, tune my bow to bare shaft bullet holes and build my own arrows. It makes me happy and I enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

emilykiny62 said:


> For those of you who do this, or have your own home setups, what books / tools would you recommend for bow / sight tuning? I presently shoot Recurve, but would also like to be able to tune compound.
> Ideally I'd like to advance to the point I can setup a bow, as well as fletch the proper arrows on my own.
> I would be open to all suggestions, as I would rather spend money on good tooling that doesn't have to be replaced, than buying better versions of the same thing over time.
> Thank you in advance.


first you need a bow press, any bow press you dont have to spend 500 a bowmaster will work for tuning. get a serving jig and some serving ,nock pliers . buy a fletching jig and fletching on ebay.watch some tuning videos on utube a lot of good ones out there. get some dloop rope..all this you can buy on ebay and look for deals


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

luke308 said:


> first you need a bow press, any bow press you dont have to spend 500 a bowmaster will work for tuning. get a serving jig and some serving ,nock pliers . buy a fletching jig and fletching on ebay.watch some tuning videos on utube a lot of good ones out there. get some dloop rope..all this you can buy on ebay and look for deals


i should say make sure if you buy a press it works with your bow,you can even make your own diy press,a lot of good ones on here


----------



## Pullinshots (Jan 10, 2021)

I am just getting back into archery after some time off but I have been watching John Dudley and I have made it over to the diy presses on this forum. Great information.


----------



## thinkapplethree (Mar 28, 2021)

You can learn how to do archery on your own, but there are some things that you should be aware of if you want to master the craft or take part in competitions. Repetition is essential in archery, and if you teach yourself lousy form, it will be hard to unlearn those bad habits to help yourself shoot more consistently. shareit vidmate app


----------



## Randy5213 (Jan 25, 2021)

Where do you find the nuts and bolts


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Randy5213 said:


> Where do you find the nuts and bolts











The Nuts & Bolts Of Archery


One of our users "nuts&bolts" put together this pdf called "The Nuts & Bolts of Archery. A Guide to Tuning and Shooting Compound Bows". Check it out! At News http://archeryhistory.com/archerytalk/The_Nuts&Bolts_of_Archery.pdf




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## outdoorbum (Dec 26, 2014)

I read and Google stuff constantly. PDFdrive.com has some great books on archery and bowhunting; for me those are the basics I have built from. For me and fletching, I have, love and believe in Bitzenburger jigs. They are expensive but they will last you a lifetime and do anything you need.


----------



## Newby94 (Mar 5, 2010)

Realize this is an older post but if you're looking for a fletching jig, I wish I had waited for a Bitzenburger to come up on the classifieds here with 2 or 3 clamps for 90 instead of paying 100 for one with a single clamp. That being said I dont consider it money wasted as I'm still saving a ton of money from not having to pay to have them fletched.


----------



## NickLe76 (Apr 23, 2021)

sdmc530 said:


> this is a really good read. Helped me...the Nock on vids are good too. Very informative


Agreed


----------



## Matthew Rogers (Sep 11, 2014)

I just made a post about this. I predominantly shoot compound. unfortunately need a bow press for most of the major stuff.


----------



## hangerup (Feb 8, 2021)

Good thread, following along


----------



## hangerup (Feb 8, 2021)

Might try to build a diy bow press .. im sure theres a thread somewhere


----------



## kmarkwardt (Nov 8, 2016)

That nuts and bolts .pdf is amazing. Thank you!


----------



## AWahl1000 (Jan 22, 2021)

I have been getting by with the Bowmaster bow press for $50 and this simple box made out of scrap wood:





Works great!


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

hangerup said:


> Might try to build a diy bow press .. im sure theres a thread somewhere


just type in diy bowpress and do a search on this site,theres a lot of them


----------



## Taken_name7 (Oct 10, 2021)

I say save yourself the head ache and learn something easier like being a surgeon or rocket scientist. Lol GL to ya though, you'll get it.


----------

